# Engine and chips. Help please.



## RER (Apr 25, 2007)

You know the story about the perfectly healthy bloke who was stopped in the street and asked what was wrong with him? 'I'm fine he says.' It happens again and again throughout the day until the bloke is finally reduced to crawling ashen-faced to the doctor's surgery. 
Well - I am that man. People keep asking me about the engine size of my van. "2 litre" I used to poudly reply - then you read more in MHF. This morning my wife asked me what the BHP is of our van. The word EMASCULATION comes to mind. I've read a couple of Clarkson books and maybe watched the odd Top Gear but I wouldn't call myself hung up on size (no pun intended!!) 
So if my insignificant little 2 litre fiat ducato were, by some freudian, guilt laden, non-breast feeding piece of psychosis, thought of by myself as being - underpowered - shall we say. Is there anything I can do?
Reasonable answers only please. 
Someone suggested having my engine chipped. Already got a good sledge hammer but no deep fat fryer. Whats it mean?
C'mon now, I know you guys/dolls won't let me down. There's some little pulsating gizmo out there I can get from O Bits that'll have me swaggering around again.
yours seriously
Ray


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

2 litres! Mine's only 1.9  . It's got a turbo charger, but that doesn't seem to be a status symbol any more. Even my little Ford Escort has got a 1.8 engine.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Try this link

http://powerklick.co.uk/fiat.html


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it. We've only got a 1.9 too. Yes, it's a bit slow up big hills, but for me, it's not worth doing anything to make it faster. I'm not in that much hurry to get home.

There's loads of stuff on MHF on chipping engines and adding boxes to make it go better. I don't think it's worth the expense, TBH.

Gerald


----------



## FrankStretton (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi we bought the Van Aaken SmartBox a couple of weeks ago for a Fiat Ducato 2.8 the difference it made was amazing, I used to be changing gear all the time now I mainly only change pulling of or stopping. The box is on special offer at the moment at 150 pounds. See www.vanaaken.com I can definitely recommend it.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im gunna beat Dazzer to it...

....buy an RV :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Fitted a plugin chip on my m/h in march 2007, previously the engine run at 3000rpm @ 60mph.

After chipping, 2500rpm @ 60mph, big increase in top end torque but do not know if mpg altered as i never kept a check before chipping due to it being a new engine and not fully loosened up.

On a recent 2000 mile trip around Normandy/Brittany it returned a very respectable 28mpg and i am hopeful for slightly better results when i have done more mileage (14000 to date in 12 months).

I removed the chip last week for the 1st service as i did not want it on because of warranty problems with fiat, i was very surprised to find it is still doing 2500rpm @ 60mph, now that could be that the mileage has made the engine more efficient, but the top end torque has dropped a little so i will replace it shortly and monitor it use for a longer period.

As of now i am pleased with the results but i *personally* would not have a full ecu chip done for £400+ as this one for £150 and DIY is easily removable and can be swapped to another vehicle if required.

Bob


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> Im gunna beat Dazzer to it...
> 
> ....buy an RV


But make sure its a V10....LOL....


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Fitted a plugin chip on my m/h in march 2007, previously the engine run at 3000rpm @ 60mph.
> 
> After chipping, 2500rpm @ 60mph


Hi Bob

Something wrong there mate. A chip will improve power and torque but make no difference at all to engine revs at a certain speed. Only altering the gear box or size of your wheels would do that.

Trevor


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Trevor, i understand what you are saying but i can only go on the readings i got before and after the fitting of the chip and they where as stated.

I was surprised myself this happened but it was exactly as i said so i do not understand the drop in rmp,s.

As for something wrong i cannot see or note anything amiss so i think i will leave well alone for the time being, but i will monitor the situation in view of your remarks, Thanks.

Bob


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> But make sure its a V10....LOL....


Why?
Mine is a V8 turbo diesel and only has a capacity of 812.5cc's per cylinder :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

To answer the original posters question, I would agree that it is a law of diminishing returns with all this chipping stuff, some engines seem to respond better when they are totally remapped to take out the "globalisation" settings that are programmed in by the manufacturer but in all honesty I think if your engine is only a 2 litre unit (don't know if it is petrol or diesel??) then just adjust your driving style to accomodate the fact that you are conservative on power (I had a 2 litre petrol in a Kon Tiki, so I know the problem well....).
You may consider changing the MH to one with a more powerful engine but if you are happy with the MH then just stick with it :lol: :lol: 
I hope this helps

Keith


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Got an Autotrail Apache 700 2005.. 2.8jtd engine..
Felt it was a bit lacking, especially when up the hills and initial pull off.
Just had a re-map done..

Now it feels much better, pulls off like a "boy racer" and realy eats the hills. MPG is about the same... I know the initial BHP is meant to be 130.
Now claimed to have and extra 30bhp ish...
Cost was £200 and guy came out to do it at home.. 
http://www.vtune.me.uk/index.html based in Staffs area, close to Brownhills..


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Could this change in Rev counter reading be to do with the chipping process? I think that rev counters take their data off the computer. Is it possible that the chip has upset the calibration?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Could this change in Rev counter reading be to do with the chipping process? I think that rev counters take their data off the computer. Is it possible that the chip has upset the calibration?


Good point. That might well be possible with a plug in chip. I only have experience of the add on boxes like Powerclick, that would not effect the main ECU computer.

Trevor


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> The box is on special offer at the moment at 150 pounds.


Sorry to be a pain but is there a link to the price for the Fuat Ducato? I have clicked your link but cannot find any pricing for anything other than Fiat cars. 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*chip*

Greetings,

Tandem tuning here
Dennis.

Supposed to be good units.


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Have just fitted the £150 one from Tandem Tuning this morning, going to try it later today, will report back later.

Martyn


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi
| think we all assume that we are talking about an intercooled turbo diesel with an ECU to control fuel etc.?? If you have a turbo, these can be uprated, an intercooler can be changed for a larger one (this can be a cost effective way to gain more torque,) and as stated different electronic mods are available, but as far as I know only if you have an ecu fitted, if not, the pump can be "adjusted" but watch emissions! None of these mods should be to increase top speed, but to make the m/home more pleasent/ easier to drive.
Nigel
5.9ltr 420 ft/lb torque cummins


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

make sure you dont invaliidate any warranty as so sure as eggs is eggs thats whats they will throw at you if you blow the engine up.

Phill


----------



## RER (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi all. 
It's Ray the guy with the original - you know ..... sort of er, performance problem. I want to thank you all for the helpful replies. Some are way beyond me but I have enough info to make decisions. Thank you to those who said - what's the hurry. I agree, WHAT IS THE HURRY? 
Need to weigh it all up before I decide if the ducato TDI really needs a tiger in its tank.
Thanks again
Ray no revs


----------



## FrankStretton (Dec 17, 2006)

*Ducato chip*

Email them they will give you a quote


----------



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

Just to 'chip in', :roll:

When these vehicles leave the factory the engine management systems are set conservatively to cope with all types of conditions and loads, including white van mans' overloaded right foot, stuck to the floor for thousands of miles every week.

As you mention Fiat 2.0 litre Td, I'm guessing 2003 or thereabouts?

A remap can easily give a 25-30% power increase, offering much better torque and less gearchanging without sacrificing economy or reliability.

Nothing is altered in the engine bay, a computer is used to reprogram the engine management system.

I've heard good feedback from people using these guys for Fiat JTD's:

http://www.angeltuning.co.uk


----------

